# Show me your cake!



## emyandpotato

I need a little inspiration pretty please! :flower:


----------



## embo216

I'm not married but this was my sisters 2 years ago, I thought it was pretty nice :flower:
 



Attached Files:







carlycake.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 36


----------



## DonnaBallona

this is a google image but we are having something very similar. meeting cake lady on Saturday to discuss xx

https://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=...0...1ac.1.3.mobile-gws-serp.03DhAcyKU4M#i=109


----------



## aly888

https://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p507/hotpics2012/7c594248.jpg

That, but only three tier :cloud9:


----------



## Mummy May

My small cake is just going to be a round cake, iced with pale green buttercream and we have some bunting on sticks to go in the top :) xx


----------



## DonnaBallona

Aly that cake is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen!!!!


----------



## michyk84

this was ours :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9191.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Hollynesss

This is the inspiration for our wedding cake <3 We are having a beach theme :)

https://www.cakesbythesea.com/wedding/weddingnew4.jpg


----------



## Mellie1988

I'm planning a traditional two tier wedding cake with our color scheme bow around and cupcakes :D


----------



## candeur

This is our cake but i think it'll have black roses, havnt decided yet :)
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b583/katurner63/F55BFAFA-170B-43D1-BDE8-A404868C2C47-800-000000E14FF8E677_zpscfc522d8.jpg


----------



## CatStorey

xxxx


----------



## wishuwerehere

This! :D

https://www.marksandspencer.com/Marks-and-Spencer-Cheese-Celebration/dp/B005KGODPW


----------



## lozzy21

Iv not decided yet but these are some made by the people making ours.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.208434729288817.54753.208382655960691&type=3


----------



## emyandpotato

wishuwerehere said:


> This! :D
> 
> https://www.marksandspencer.com/Marks-and-Spencer-Cheese-Celebration/dp/B005KGODPW

I love those sooo much! It might be worth considering making it yourself though, because I recently made one for my dad's birthday as he's diabetic and can't have cake, and it looked just as good and cost about £40 for all the cheeses, which you can get from a cheese counter in a supermarket still in a full roll, or from a farmer's market or farm shop. Topped with pomegranates and grapes it looked amazing. Only took fifteen minutes too :thumbup:


----------



## Lauren25

The cake is something we are cutting back on as OH doesn't even like cake and its not one of the main things for me either! I am buying a plain white iced cake for the top tier and then these cupcakes from Waitrose!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/8fa14dc763781689cdd73d04e640e356.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/01b50ec51eb57b160340343b5cb1ed7e.jpg


----------



## Hollynesss

wishuwerehere said:


> This! :D
> 
> https://www.marksandspencer.com/Marks-and-Spencer-Cheese-Celebration/dp/B005KGODPW

What a cool idea! Looks delicious :)


----------



## mysteriouseye

my cake :) but with red cases not silver :) xx
 



Attached Files:







cake.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Niki

(I had dark brown hair for our wedding but couldn't find a dark haired topper lol)


----------



## wannabemummyb

This was our cake, we had a 1940s theme and elephants are my fav animal 

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee500/Bexy1981/f86fa2369fb40884f11a2f9ff5b25933.jpg
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## snuggles21

we're having this but without the flowers on top as we are having a bride and groom topper
 



Attached Files:







mint green cake.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 8


----------

